# Online Presentation - Robert Schumann: Scenes from Childhood



## Sharon4923 (Jul 25, 2020)

For Robert Schumann "childhood" was paradise lost, the only truly happy time of his life. Throughout his adult life recollections of that blissful period emerge in his work. In this free webinar we will explore three piano works of a composer that never grew up.
Date: Wednesday July 29th
Time 2:00PM Eastern Time
Register at: https://us02web.zoom.us/meeting/register/tZwocOmopjMuGd1RUo-Yn2yg-228-skg1JAi

Joseph Sharon
[email protected]
www.circlesenrichment.com


----------

